# Tayla and Jazz a team called Tazz.



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

Day #1
Today I went shopping I needed to get Jazz a halter and a new bit, I picked a bright multi colored rope halter! it looks great on jazz.

If you copy and paste the link you will be able to see what it looks like.

Greg Grant Saddlery - Product Display


----------



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

Some pics I got of jazz today she's a little bit muddy.


----------

